# Maternity Benefit & FIS



## zippidydo (23 Mar 2011)

Hi All, I currently work full time, hubby 3 day week and claiming JSB 3 days. I am going on Maternity Benefit, will have 2 kids and don't get any top-up from employer. I will receive €262 Maternity Benefit, hubby gets about €220 per week from work and €70 per week from JSB. 
Wondering would hubby be better off switching to JSA while I'm on Maternity Benefit and can he do this if better off.  Or can I claim FIS even though he is getting parttime JSB?  
Checked revenue sites but all confusing me. I don't want him applying to switch from JSB to JSA and trying to switch back if its less money and having delays in payments with mortgage and other bills to pay inbetween. Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## zippidydo (29 Mar 2011)

*Maternity Benefit & JSA means test*

Had a deeper look at welfare sites and think hubby should apply for JSA when I recieve Maternity Benefit. It does say if I receive a social welfare payment means are halved. I am able to work out my husbands assessable means which is income from work (220) minus 60, multiply by 60%, so assessable means is 96euro. 
Anyone know how my maternity benefit is assessed (262euro). Do I calculate in same way as husbands income or disregard this and just allocate husband single social welfare rate in means test (not include qualified adult rate)? Still confused.


----------



## Ildánach (30 Mar 2011)

You can apply for FIS while on Maternity Benefit, as long as you are not a qualified adult on your husband's claim.

If your husband moves to JA, then he will only receive the difference between the max rate for your family and what you already receive in Maternity Benefit, and then will have money assessed off him as well, so you would not be better off.  You would also have difficulty getting him back on to JB in the future.

FIS is probably the better way to go.  Usually FIS lasts for a year, but if you get it while on Maternity Benefit, it only lasts as long as your Maternity Benefit.


----------



## zippidydo (30 Mar 2011)

*Maternity Benefit*

Thats great info. Thanks so much. All much clearer now and I will apply for FIS and see what happens. Looks like we would get €30 a week extra from FIS so €120 per month to help with mortgage is a big big help. Thanks again!!


----------

